# Petition: Bring Zazcat back



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2010)

Με την αποστράτευση του γάτου-πεζοναύτη από τον Zazula σείονται συθέμελα ιστορικές στιγμές του φόρουμ. Πώς θα απολαμβάνουν οι νεότεροι τις διάσπαρτες διαμάχες Παβλάρα-Γαλιδέα όταν και οι δύο πρωταγωνιστές θα ζουν μόνο στις αναμνήσεις των παληουρέων;

Αποφασίζω λοιπόν να απευθύνω έκκληση στον χειριστή του γάτου ντούρασελ μέσω της τετραήμερης
δημοσκόπησης (όσο ο Λάζαρος...) ώστε να επαναφέρει την πολυαγαπημένη *μας* αβατάρα *του*.

*Η δημοσκόπηση είναι πολλών επιλογών.*


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 10, 2010)

Bring Zazcat back! Bring Zazcat back!


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 10, 2010)

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω... Έκανα κάθε πρωί εικονική γυμναστική μαζί του και νομίζω πως έχασα και μερικούς πόντους έτσι...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2010)

Καλά, πώς έγινε αυτό το μαγικό πριν το δημοσιεύσω και είχα απαντήσεις; Ο γάτος είχε υπερφυσικές δυνάμεις;


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 10, 2010)

Δεν γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα! Δεν είναι δυνατό! 
Επειδή δεν γίνεται ν' αντέξουμε και αυτό το σκληρό χτύπημα της μοίρας ζητούμε να επιστρέψει πάραυτα ο πεζοναύτης γάτος!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 10, 2010)

Δεν το περίμενα ποτέ από τον εαυτό μου, μετά από τις συζητήσεις που έχουν γίνει, π.χ., εδώ, εδώ και εδώ, συμφωνώ: *θέλουμε το γάτο πίσω, τώρα*!


----------



## crystal (Nov 10, 2010)

Στεναγμός τεράστιας ανακούφισης σείει τα στήθη μου κι ατενίζω τη μοτοσικλέτα με ανείπωτη χαρά. Και να μάρσαρε το γκιφ, πάλι δεν θα με πείραζε. Λευτεριά στον γάτο!


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 10, 2010)

Επισημαίνω, πάντως, ότι το εκλογικό σώμα της Λεξιλογίας δεν απαντά στο ερώτημα αν ο γάτος είναι μνημονιακός ή αντιμνημονιακός. Ενδεχομένως θα έπρεπε να διενεργηθεί χωριστή δημοσκόπηση για ένα τόσο καίριο ζήτημα.


----------



## Earion (Nov 10, 2010)

Αδύνατον ο γάτος Ζάζουλας να αποσυνδεθεί από την αρχετυπική εικόνα του γάτου γυμναστή.
Σε τι λεκτικά γυμνάσματα θα μας υποβάλλεις στο εξής χωρίς τα παραγγέλματα του Ζαζουλόγατου;

Μέσα στου Ζάζουλα τη γούβα, μες σε καπνούς και σε βρισιές
ο γάτος κλείστη στη λακούβα και τέρμα οι ...λεξιπλασιές!​
Δαγκωτό και με λύσσα για την παλινόρθωση του γάτου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2010)

Είναι το νέο μοντέλο δημοσκόπησης, ντουμπλ φας (και πολλαπλ φας, μπορώ να πω), και το κοινό δεν έχει εξοικειωθεί ακόμη με αυτά τα σύνεργα του σατανά...


----------



## Themis (Nov 10, 2010)

crystal said:


> Στεναγμός τεράστιας ανακούφισης σείει τα στήθη μου κι ατενίζω τη μοτοσικλέτα με ανείπωτη χαρά.


Αυθαδιάζει η μειοψηφία, μου φαίνεται. Την παρεξηγήσανε τη δημοκρατία και θα πρέπει να τους συνετίσουμε.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 11, 2010)

Ναι, αλλά να γυρίσει κι ο Παβλάρας! Τι φλώρικα είναι αυτά;


----------



## Marinos (Nov 11, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως ως τύπος του καναπέ ή ακριβέστερα της καρέκλας τον λυπόμουν τον κακομοίρη το γάτο. Ελπίζω τώρα να έχει κουλουριαστεί σε κανέναν καναπέ και να παίρνει -επιτέλους!- τον υπνάκο του.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 11, 2010)

Count Baltar said:


> Ναι, αλλά να γυρίσει κι ο Παβλάρας! Τι φλώρικα είναι αυτά;


[εκβιασμός]Άμα γυρίσει ο Γάτος, θα γυρίσει και ο Παβλάρας. [/εκβιασμός]


----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2010)

Palavra said:


> [εκβιασμός]Άμα γυρίσει ο Γάτος, θα γυρίσει και ο Παβλάρας. [/εκβιασμός]


Πρώτον, δεν λέγεται εκβιασμός αλλά «leverage». 
Δεύτερον, σου επισυνάπτω ένα καλό (γατο)γκιφάκι και για σένα:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 16, 2010)

Γιατί κλείσατε το δημοψήφισμα? Ούτε που πρόλαβα να το πάρω χαμπάρι!

ΔΩΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΓΑΤΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΟ!!!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2010)

Γιατί όπως βλέπεις, _the powers that be_ κωφεύουν... 

Και για να μην αφήνω την ασίστ μισή:
1 Πᾶσα ψυχὴ ἐξουσίαις ὑπερεχούσαις ὑποτασσέσθω· οὐ γάρ ἐστιν ἐξουσία εἰ μὴ ὑπὸ Θεοῦ· αἱ δὲ οὖσαι ἐξουσίαι ὑπὸ τοῦ Θεοῦ τεταγμέναι εἰσίν·  (προς Ρωμ. 13:1)


----------



## Themis (Nov 17, 2010)

Φοβάμαι ότι, αν δεν ποστάρει κανείς εδώ, το νήμα θα φύγει από την πρώτη σελίδα του φόρουμ και στο τέλος θα θρηνήσουμε μοτοσικλετιστικό δυστύχημα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 18, 2010)

Με κάνετε να νιώθω σαν την ιστορία με την New Coke...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 26, 2010)

Δε νομίζεις ότι είναι καιρός να στείλεις τη μοτοσυκλέτα για σέρβις? Θα έχουν φθαρεί τα ελαστικά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2010)

Άσε, δεν πιάνει αυτό... Εδώ του την λέγανε τόσον καιρό ότι είχαν φθαρεί οι αγκώνες του γάτου...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 26, 2010)

[λουλούδια και πεταλουδίτσες]Ζάζουλα;[/λουλούδια και πεταλουδίτσες]





[λουλούδια και πεταλουδίτσες]Ζαζουλάκη;[/λουλούδια και πεταλουδίτσες]




[λουλούδια και πεταλουδίτσες]Ζαζ μας;[/λουλούδια και πεταλουδίτσες]


----------



## Zazula (Nov 26, 2010)

Ωχ ωχ ωχ, μπήκαν μπρος τα μεγάλα μέσα...


----------



## crystal (Nov 26, 2010)

Λοιπόν, κοιτάχτε, υπάρχουν εδώ μέσα άνθρωποι που έβλεπαν τον γάτο κι ίδρωναν (είμαστε πολλοί, απλώς οι υπόλοιποι φοβούνται να μιλήσουν ) και τώρα γουστάρουμε με τη μοτοσικλέτα, επομένως ΟΧΙ, ΟΧΙ, ΟΧΙ! Εκείνο το δεύτερο θα το έσφαζα κι εγώ τώρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2010)

Αμάν, πλάκωσαν κι οι σιωπηλές πλειοψηφίες τώρα...


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2010)

Παλάβρα, Παλαβρίτσα, Παλαβράκι μας, ζήλεψα! 
Θα ήθελα κι εγώ, παρακαλώ, τέσσερα από το πρώτο και δύο από το δεύτερο του #22.
Το τρίτο κοντεύω να το φτιάξω, ιδιοκατασκευή, αλλά καθόλου δεν θα με πείραζε αν τα αποπάνω σερβίρονταν σε μια τέτοια ντιζαϊνιά. 
Πόσες κάμψεις πρέπει να πάρω και από πού μπορώ να τα παλαβράρω παραλάβω;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2011)

Δελτίο Τύπου

*Ν ί κ η!*

Το Κίνημα Αρμονικής Παλινόρθωσης Ζαζουλόγατου(*ΚΑρΠαΖα*) ανακοινώνει την ανάσταση του Ζazcat και εκφράζει τις ευχαριστίες του στον χειριστή της αβατάρας του πεζογάτου.


----------



## Themis (Jan 10, 2011)

Έτσι μπράβο, να βοηθάμε λίγο τους προφήτες να μην εκτίθενται. Γιατί αλλιώς θα σταματήσουν τις προφητείες και η ζωή μας θα γίνει ακόμα πιο γκρίζα.
Κρύσταλ, αν αισθανθείς δυσφορία βλέποντας τον ζαζουλόγατο, μην το ρισκάρεις. Κατευθείαν νοσοκομείο.


----------



## crystal (Jan 11, 2011)

Μη φοβού, πλησιάζει ο Ιούνιος...


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2011)

Ο τίτλος θα έπρεπε να είναι *re-pet-ition*.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 11, 2011)

Εγώ πολύ φοβάμαι όμως, γιατί ο ιδιοκτήτης του πεζόγατου δήλωσε:


Zazula said:


> Βέβαια, όπως συμβαίνει και με κάθε άλλη προφητεία στα μέρη μας, η παρουσία του θα είναι τριήμερος. ;)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 25, 2012)

Η δημοσιογραφική μας ομάδα, μετά από πολύ κόπο και ιδρώτα, ανακάλυψε τα γουεαραμπάουτς του πιο ακριβοθώρητου γάτου της χρονιάς!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

Μπράβο βρε συ Παλ Αύρα που τον εντόπισες! Ας του ρίξω ένα μελιστάλαχτο μπας και συγκινηθεί κι επιστρέψει (που δεν το βλέπω... ):


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2012)

Ο λαός απαιτεί να γυρίσει το γατί! Μπιτς Νατ! 


Έτσι αποκαθίσταται και η αλήθεια, γιατί εγώ νόμιζα πως ήταν αυτός εδώ, που περνούσε τη γνώση σε άλλους


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2013)

To βράδυ της Παρασκευής 9 Αυγούστου παρέλαβα κρυπτικό μήνυμα αποτελούμενο μόνον από ένα χαρτί τουάλ κρεμ 160 γραμμαρίων διπλωμένο στα τέσσερα με το μόνο γραμμένο πάνω του να είναι το αποσιωπητικό σημείο στίξης, συνοδευόμενο από στικάκι usb 3.0 φορμαρισμένο σε exFAT με το βιντεάκι που ακολουθεί· σε αυτό διακρίνεται καθαρά ο Ζαζουλόγατος, με τα μαλλιά του βαμμένα ξανθά (!), να τραγουδάει το —ως φαίνεται— υπόλοιπο μέρος του κρυπτικού του μηνύματος: *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrQAdM581Pk&t=2m26s*. Όλες αυτές τις μέρες προσπαθώ απεγνωσμένα να αποκωδικοποιήσω το πιθανότατα πολυεπίπεδο μήνυμα του παλιόφιλού μου  ...χωρίς δυστυχώς μέχρι στιγμής επιτυχές αποτέλεσμα...  Δεν ξέρω καν τι να υποθέσω... :s


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2013)

Πάντως πάχυνε λίγο από τότε που έκοψε το γυμναστήριο ή ιδέα μου είναι;


----------



## Zazula (May 7, 2014)

sup?


----------



## Earion (May 7, 2014)

Πόσο θα διαρκέσει το ζέσταμα; Έλα! Ο αγώνας περιμένει.


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2014)

Earion said:


> Πόσο θα διαρκέσει το ζέσταμα; Έλα! Ο αγώνας περιμένει.



Άσ' τον τώρα, αυτοσυγκεντρώνεται.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2018)

Στο βίντεο της τελευταίας γνωστής δημόσιας εμφάνισης του ζαζουλογαλιδέα, παρατηρήσαμε πως κάπως τον άσπρισε η σχετική περιπέτειά του:


----------

